# ZENRIN DVD Navigation upgrade to version 6.4 - improvements?



## MeanWS6 (Sep 29, 2004)

Just got an offer to purchase the ZENRIN DVD Navigation upgrade to version 6.4. Their site really does not mention what all it upgrades, or changes. Assuming it just adds more mapping info . . .
Anyone know if it changes or improves anything?


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

I have latest version from zenrin if you interested.
It is version 6.7
Email me to [email protected] if you interested.


----------



## sequoiyah01 (Nov 12, 2008)

U have mail Denox!


----------



## sequoiyah01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*6.7*

U have mail Denox!


----------



## denox (Jan 10, 2008)

Version 6.7 have tons of update and POI


----------

